# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: Why should I "Watch My Lanquage"??

## hcjilson

Occasionally,*in the heat of the moment*:angry: :angry:  you may be tempted to use language unsuitable in a public forum, or polite company! Please control your urges....or the computer and/or moderators will do it for you!....in the the form of those ******** ing asterisks...(the word was infuriating if you were curious..the asterisks were intentional) :bbg: It is so much more civilised to say *Bobbins!*  or *Balderdash*  than to use the more common terms! Courtesy is contagious!

----------

